# Tips to accelerate 309 Partner Visa processing times?



## nyalasicecream (Jan 1, 2018)

To those of you who have had your 309 Partner Visa approved in around 6 months or less in 2017, why do you think it was approved faster than the average wait time?

Was it to do with the longevity of your relationship? Married v de facto? Dependent children? Was it because you already completed your police checks prior to submission? Was your partner from a low risk country?

My de facto partner and I were in a long-distance relationship for 1.5 years and have been living together in Switzerland for the past 12 months. We plan to apply for our 309 Partner Visa in March 2018.

Any thoughts or tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

I think it is pretty much the luck of the draw. Generally, applications are processed in the order they are received. For a while they were prioritising decision-ready applications from low risk countries (to meet their clearance rate), but I believe it is back to "normal' now. I deal with partner visas from a wide variety of nationalities at different processing centres and I can't see any rhyme or reason in how applications are dealt with. Im sure there are all sort of theories and rumours out there, but I'd take them all with a pinch of salt. 

The best thing you can do is provide plenty of good evidence with the application when you lodge it and wait a while with police certificates (for the visa applicant) and visa medicals. The sponsor should provide police certificates with the application.


----------



## Nataly_tiho (Jan 1, 2018)

To receive earlier - apply earlier  
Why waiting till March?


----------



## nyalasicecream (Jan 1, 2018)

Nataly_tiho said:


> To receive earlier - apply earlier
> Why waiting till March?


It takes time to collect evidence. As this is essentially a life-altering decision, it would be idiotic to apply without a complete, foolproof application.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

nyalasicecream said:


> It takes time to collect evidence. As this is essentially a life-altering decision, it would be idiotic to apply without a complete, foolproof application.


Absolutely. Many people rush and put in flawed applications, which can lead to all sort of misery down the track. You are better of waiting a bit and putting in a solid application. This will avoid unnecessary delays and probably provide a quicker result in the long run.


----------



## Nataly_tiho (Jan 1, 2018)

nyalasicecream said:


> It takes time to collect evidence. As this is essentially a life-altering decision, it would be idiotic to apply without a complete, foolproof application.


I go through this process right now, and it took me three weeks to get most of the documents.
And I aplyied without complete pacage. I guess I did an "idiotic" thing. 

I understand that cases are different, but three months... I don't know what can you be collecting for that long.

PS. I lounged my application on 20 of November and have been uploading all my documents during 2 weeks after that. On 12th of December I've been asked for an extra documents (police checks and medical check)

I'm not trying to change your mind, it is everyone's decision how to apply. But you asking a question how to reduce the waiting time, I answered - try harder, gather documents sooner and apply sooner... but again, your case maybe super complex and I don't know all the details. But you asked, I gave my opinion, that's all


----------



## nyalasicecream (Jan 1, 2018)

Nataly_tiho said:


> I go through this process right now, and it took me three weeks to get most of the documents.
> And I aplyied without complete pacage. I guess I did an "idiotic" thing.
> 
> I understand that cases are different, but three months... I don't know what can you be collecting for that long.
> ...


Well done, 3 weeks. Would you like a prize? I hope you checked your grammar and spelling when writing your relationship statement.


----------



## Nataly_tiho (Jan 1, 2018)

nyalasicecream said:


> Well done, 3 weeks. Would you like a prize? I hope you checked your grammar and spelling when writing your relationship statement.


Wow... why so rude?

I really didn't mean to hurt your feelings.
Why write here if you are not ready to hear answers you don't like?

PS. I hope CO won't judge how genuine our relationship based on my grammar.


----------



## nyalasicecream (Jan 1, 2018)

CCMS said:


> I think it is pretty much the luck of the draw. Generally, applications are processed in the order they are received. For a while they were prioritising decision-ready applications from low risk countries (to meet their clearance rate), but I believe it is back to "normal' now. I deal with partner visas from a wide variety of nationalities at different processing centres and I can't see any rhyme or reason in how applications are dealt with. Im sure there are all sort of theories and rumours out there, but I'd take them all with a pinch of salt.
> 
> The best thing you can do is provide plenty of good evidence with the application when you lodge it and wait a while with police certificates (for the visa applicant) and visa medicals. The sponsor should provide police certificates with the application.


Thank you for your excellent advice.


----------



## nyalasicecream (Jan 1, 2018)

Nataly_tiho said:


> Wow... why so rude?
> 
> I really didn't mean to hurt your feelings.
> Why write here if you are not ready to hear answers you don't like?
> ...


I hope they don't either.


----------



## 292905 (Feb 9, 2017)

nyalasicecream said:


> Well done, 3 weeks. Would you like a prize? I hope you checked your grammar and spelling when writing your relationship statement.


You're an idiot. How's that for proper grammar. Not everyone's mother tongue is English. Maybe you'll get denied if you act like that with DIBP.

Someone is trying to help you, if you don't want their help, don't be so f-ing rude. So many people have lost any sense of civility.


----------



## Eh? (Aug 5, 2017)

TGNY said:


> So many people have lost any sense of civility.


From trolling threads to replies like this, it seems to have gone down hill pretty fast in the last little while. Not sure what's going on. 
Holiday hangover for some folks, perhaps?


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

This is an international forum and many users (including myself) are not native English speakers. As far as I understand this forum is set up for people to share information and experience and to support each other in the endeavour they all share: to migrate to Australia. Attacking people about their language skills is just not on. This is not FaceBook and no place for trolling or personal attacks. Be kind and be tolerant. 

As for the original question: I recently lodged a partner visa for a couple who were both in Australia. They were very organised, highly literate people, who had already done a lot of preparation by the time they contacted me. It then still took us about 3 weeks to get everything ready for lodgement. My average client takes 2 to 3 months to get all the documentation together, especially where one of the partners is overseas.

There are many factors out of your control that will determine how long it will take to process your visa: government policy, staffing levels and volume of applications at the particular processing centre, your nationality, the case officer etc. etc.

What you can control is the quality of your application: make sure the forms are filled out correctly, provide good evidence, cover all bases, make it easy for the case officer to tick all the boxes. Do spend some time to get all the supporting documentation in the correct format, the correct orientation (not upside down or sideways), in the right order, grouped in a logical fashion and clearly labeled. Don't upload single pictures. Create a photo-book with dates and comment. Don't include pages of small print form airline tickets, just the 2 main pages with travel details will do. Do not upload multiple pages of a single document separately. Don't combine different documents into one file unless they are relevant to each other. Keep in mind that a total stranger, who knows nothing about you, will be looking at all this, so try and make it easy for them.


----------



## nyalasicecream (Jan 1, 2018)

CCMS said:


> This is an international forum and many users (including myself) are not native English speakers. As far as I understand this forum is set up for people to share information and experience and to support each other in the endeavour they all share: to migrate to Australia. Attacking people about their language skills is just not on. This is not FaceBook and no place for trolling or personal attacks. Be kind and be tolerant.


Sorry, I didn't mean to be so volatile. To explain, it felt as though Nataly_tiho was acting very arrogantly and flippantly about something which is really very serious.

Advice such as 'try harder' and 'apply sooner' is not really useful. I have no doubt all of us are trying our best and applying as soon as possible. I certainly am.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

nyalasicecream said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to be so volatile. To explain, it felt as though Nataly_tiho was acting very arrogantly and flippantly about something which is really very serious.
> 
> Advice such as 'try harder' and 'apply sooner' is not really useful. I have no doubt all of us are trying our best and applying as soon as possible. I certainly am.


It is very easy to misunderstand or misinterpret what people mean. What may seem well-meant, straightforward or humorous to some, may come across as offensive or abrupt to others.It's best to give people the benefit of the doubt and take some deep breaths before responding.


----------



## 292905 (Feb 9, 2017)

nyalasicecream said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to be so volatile. To explain, it felt as though Nataly_tiho was acting very arrogantly and flippantly about something which is really very serious.
> 
> Advice such as 'try harder' and 'apply sooner' is not really useful. I have no doubt all of us are trying our best and applying as soon as possible. I certainly am.


No, I don't buy that. You attacked a forum user with venom. You do not belong here. Period! Go somewhere else to troll.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

I think it's time for everyone to have a cup of tea, a BEX, and a good lay down.
As Nick has said misunderstandings due to language barriers are common, as both parties have apologised, let's just leave it rest.


----------



## 292905 (Feb 9, 2017)

aussiesteve said:


> I think it's time for everyone to have a cup of tea, a BEX, and a good lay down.
> As Nick has said misunderstandings due to language barriers are common, as both parties have apologised, let's just leave it rest.


Steve, I appreciate your attempt to diffuse the situation, I had my cup of tea, but icecream was very clear on their intent to inflict harm. These morons need to be called out to ensure the future of this forum's intent, (in my opinion), which is all that counts at this moment, as we are all anonymous to each other. Hope he/she get's denied. Pox on he/she mofo!

I've taken a screenshot of this thread and will forward it to my CO friend. So there..let's see how it plays out. Careful what you put out on the internet....


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

aussiesteve said:


> I think it's time for everyone to have a cup of tea, a BEX, and a good lay down.
> As Nick has said misunderstandings due to language barriers are common, as both parties have apologised, let's just leave it rest.


You make a lot of sense, Steve, as usual.

When I first moved to Australia, I was amazed to find that expressions and statements that were perfectly acceptable in the Netherlands were deemed too direct ,and even abrupt, in Australia.

I imagine something similar plays in most languages. Although we use English as common language here, since this is an International forum, we should all be aware of this.


----------



## 292905 (Feb 9, 2017)

There is very little ambiguity in the English language for native speakers...


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't quite know about that Tony, what did Wilde say about 2 nations divided by a common language?


----------



## 292905 (Feb 9, 2017)

Nataly_tiho said:


> I go through this process right now, and it took me three weeks to get most of the documents.
> And I aplyied without complete pacage. I guess I did an "idiotic" thing.
> 
> I understand that cases are different, but three months... I don't know what can you be collecting for that long.
> ...


Nataly, you are doing the right thing. Don't listen to these idiots as they clearly don't know what they are doing. Na Zdorovie!


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

TGNY said:


> There is very little ambiguity in the English language for native speakers...


Isn't that the point. ? Many users here are not native speakers and may therefore inadvertently use language that is taken the wrong way by others ? Never mind the many different types of English that are spoken across the world.

Another factor is that with the widespread use of social media has made people far more volatile and quick to engage in battles over perceived slides for no real reason at all.

Like AussieSteve, I suggest we just put the matter to rest and focus on the positive !


----------



## 292905 (Feb 9, 2017)

CCMS said:


> Isn't that the point. ? Many users here are not native speakers and may therefore inadvertently use language that is taken the wrong way by others ? Never mind the many different types of English that are spoken across the world.
> 
> Another factor is that with the widespread use of social media has made people far more volatile and quick to engage in battles over perceived slides for no real reason at all.
> 
> Like AussieSteve, I suggest we just put the matter to rest and focus on the positive !


I disagree, we don't put the matter to rest because it is inconvenient, rather we discuss it to it's outcome. This is a forum, not a family gathering. The whole point originated because some ignorant forum member dissed another because their English language was not perfect. If anyone here had any balls, they would come to that members defense. But it seems very clear that no one will. Well I will be the exception and voice my opinion, to the apparent chagrin of the weak minded others. Hope the proper English does not offend the non-native speakers...


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

TGNY said:


> I disagree, we don't put the matter to rest because it is inconvenient, rather we discuss it to it's outcome. This is a forum, not a family gathering. The whole point originated because some ignorant forum member dissed another because their English language was not perfect. If anyone here had any balls, they would come to that members defense. But it seems very clear that no one will. Well I will be the exception and voice my opinion, to the apparent chagrin of the weak minded others. Hope the proper English does not offend the non-native speakers...


I am not an Administrator, so it is not my role to correct or censure the behaviour of other forum members.

You're obviously keen to get into some sort of tussle. I can't see the point.Maybe take it up with a Moderator instead of having a public bun fight ?

I do find your latest comment bordering on the offensive though, even if that was not your intention. Most non-native English speakers speak several languages in addition to English and have made a serious effort to learn a language that is totally foreign to them.


----------



## 292905 (Feb 9, 2017)

CCMS said:


> I am not an Administrator, so it is not my role to correct or censure the behaviour of other forum members.
> 
> You're obviously keen to get into some sort of tussle. I can't see the point.Maybe take it up with a Moderator instead of having a public bun fight ?
> 
> I do find your latest comment bordering on the offensive though, even if that was not your intention. Most non-native English speakers speak several languages in addition to English and have made a serious effort to learn a language that is totally foreign to them.


You seem to miss the obvious. I was defending the Russian poster who was dissed by the OP. I am not diminishing those who are not native English speakers. And yes, you are not a moderator, just an RMA who posts here regularly, don't be so smug at your attempts to ride the high horse.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

TGNY said:


> You seem to miss the obvious. I was defending the Russian poster who was dissed by the OP. I am not diminishing those who are not native English speakers. And yes, you are not a moderator, just an RMA who posts here regularly, don't be so smug at your attempts to ride the high horse.


Now you are becoming both rude and offensive. You obviously have some axe to grind. I don't think this is the place for it.


----------



## 292905 (Feb 9, 2017)

CCMS said:


> Now you are becoming both rude and offensive. You obviously have some axe to grind. I don't think this is the place for it.


Not rude or offensive at all, my language is within the norms of proper English/American business etiquette. Trust me, it is carefully honed over several decades with much bigger fish to fry then here. It seems you can't handle it, which makes one wonder why they would entrust investing in your practice, if this simple dialogue frazzles you so much....just sayin...


----------



## Nataly_tiho (Jan 1, 2018)

Hey guys 
I really appreciate that someone stood up for me, doesn’t happen often on forums, 
And I don’t say it is ok even if the person I replied to thought I was sarcastic. But things happen, and as we say in Russia - word is not a bird, once it’s out you won’t bring it back. 
I apologized that my comment sounded sarcastic or whatever (what made him or her so offensive) I really didn’t mean to. I didn’t know that the average for gathering documents for partner visa is 3 months, the few people I know did it in 4-6 weeks.

But again, I’m here to learn as well, now I know. And maybe I shouldn’t have said anything. 

So let’s forget this sad episode.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

TGNY said:


> Not rude or offensive at all, my language is within the norms of proper English/American business etiquette. Trust me, it is carefully honed over several decades with much bigger fish to fry then here. It seems you can't handle it, which makes one wonder why they would entrust investing in your practice, if this simple dialogue frazzles you so much....just sayin...


It is obvious that you have spent little time with the average Australian, as if you had, you would have realised that we couldn't give a Rats Arse if you dealt with so called bigger fish, big noting yourself in Australia is only counter productive.
CCMS is far too polite to enter into a verbal jousting competition with you, however,I am old and cranky and have no compunction in telling you that your attack on respected, qualified poster, is both offensive and unacceptable.


----------



## 292905 (Feb 9, 2017)

Nataly_tiho said:


> Hey guys
> I really appreciate that someone stood up for me, doesn't happen often on forums,
> And I don't say it is ok even if the person I replied to thought I was sarcastic. But things happen, and as we say in Russia - word is not a bird, once it's out you won't bring it back.
> I apologized that my comment sounded sarcastic or whatever (what made him or her so offensive) I really didn't mean to. I didn't know that the average for gathering documents for partner visa is 3 months, the few people I know did it in 4-6 weeks.
> ...


There is no need for apology due to the bullyness of some here. As mentioned earlier, some regular posters seem to think they own this forum and try to drown out others. Your replies were worthy. I compiled all my information in 2 weeks (as why would it take longer to grab screen shots of phone records, receipts,etc.) I don't understand why some take months to do the obvious, but, hey, that's just me I guess....

тише едешь, дальше будешь


----------



## 292905 (Feb 9, 2017)

aussiesteve said:


> It is obvious that you have spent little time with the average Australian, as if you had, you would have realised that we couldn't give a Rats Arse if you dealt with so called bigger fish, big noting yourself in Australia is only counter productive.
> CCMS is far too polite to enter into a verbal jousting competition with you, however,I am old and cranky and have no compunction in telling you that your attack on respected, qualified poster, is both offensive and unacceptable.


I have spent a year in Australia and several years with an Australian and could give a rats ass of your opinion. So there. Throw some shrimpy on the barbie...

If you think that is an attack, you are hardly qualified to enter into this fray...

Just showed this thread to my Aussie-born friends, and they are both humored and embarrassed by the responses


----------



## 292905 (Feb 9, 2017)

Recap of the heated convo for those who missed it...you be the judge:

TGNY:
There is very little ambiguity in the English language for native speakers...

Nick: 
Isn't that the point. ? Many users here are not native speakers and may therefore inadvertently use language that is taken the wrong way by others ? Never mind the many different types of English that are spoken across the world. 

Another factor is that with the widespread use of social media has made people far more volatile and quick to engage in battles over perceived slides for no real reason at all. 

Like AussieSteve, I suggest we just put the matter to rest and focus on the positive ! 

TGNY:
I disagree, we don't put the matter to rest because it is inconvenient, rather we discuss it to it's outcome. This is a forum, not a family gathering. The whole point originated because some ignorant forum member dissed another because their English language was not perfect. If anyone here had any balls, they would come to that members defense. But it seems very clear that no one will. Well I will be the exception and voice my opinion, to the apparent chagrin of the weak minded others. Hope the proper English does not offend the non-native speakers... 

Nick:
I am not an Administrator, so it is not my role to correct or censure the behaviour of other forum members.

You're obviously keen to get into some sort of tussle. I can't see the point.Maybe take it up with a Moderator instead of having a public bun fight ?

I do find your latest comment bordering on the offensive though, even if that was not your intention. Most non-native English speakers speak several languages in addition to English and have made a serious effort to learn a language that is totally foreign to them. 

TGNY:
You seem to miss the obvious. I was defending the Russian poster who was dissed by the OP. I am not diminishing those who are not native English speakers. And yes, you are not a moderator, just an RMA who posts here regularly, don't be so smug at your attempts to ride the high horse. 

Nick:
Now you are becoming both rude and offensive. You obviously have some axe to grind. I don't think this is the place for it. 

TGNY:
Not rude or offensive at all, my language is within the norms of proper English/American business etiquette. Trust me, it is carefully honed over several decades with much bigger fish to fry then here. It seems you can't handle it, which makes one wonder why they would entrust investing in your practice, if this simple dialogue frazzles you so much....just sayin... 

Aussie Steve: (who chirped in)
It is obvious that you have spent little time with the average Australian, as if you had, you would have realised that we couldn't give a Rats Arse if you dealt with so called bigger fish, big noting yourself in Australia is only counter productive.
CCMS is far too polite to enter into a verbal jousting competition with you, however,I am old and cranky and have no compunction in telling you that your attack on respected, qualified poster, is both offensive and unacceptable. 

TGNY:
I have spent a year in Australia and several years with an Australian and could give a rats ass of your opinion. So there. Throw some shrimpy on the barbie...

If you think that is an attack, you are hardly qualified to enter into this fray...

Just showed this thread to my Aussie-born friends, and they are both humored and embarrassed by the responses


And the Beat goes on...


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

TGNY said:


> Not rude or offensive at all, my language is within the norms of proper English/American business etiquette. Trust me, it is carefully honed over several decades with much bigger fish to fry then here. It seems you can't handle it, which makes one wonder why they would entrust investing in your practice, if this simple dialogue frazzles you so much....just sayin...


I have been in business in Australia for over 30 years and your language is definitely not within the norms of Australian business etiquette.I have also worked on construction sites for many years and there is very little that "frazzles" me. By the way we call it "prawns here", not "shrimps". Really, life is too short for this nonsense. I suggest you take whatever is bugging you somewhere else.

Now back to the subject at hand, which is far more interesting than people's sensibilities.

In my experience, the majority of clients, like the OP, easily take 2 to 3 months to get all the paperwork sorted, but I also get people like Nataly who manage to have everything ready in a matter of weeks.

It really depends on how organised you are, how easy documentation can be retrieved, if translations are required, how quickly supporting statements can be organised and so on.

What really matters is that you provide plenty of good evidence with the application when you lodge it and make sure all essential documentation is included.


----------



## 292905 (Feb 9, 2017)

CCMS said:


> I have been in business in Australia for over 30 years and your language is definitely not within the norms of Australian business etiquette.I have also worked on construction sites for many years and there is very little that "frazzles" me. By the way we call it "prawns here", not "shrimps". Really, life is too short for this nonsense. I suggest you take whatever is bugging you somewhere else.


Not one to give up. I work with many Aussies and they definitely say shrimp or shrimpy (just checked with them, including my partner who was not born in the Netherlands). I was interviewed and offered positions in Australia as an executive within the construction/development field and my unmodified "language" seemed to do the trick. So, again, it seems the advice given out on this forum is purely subjective and in no way should be taken for real world experience....


----------



## 292905 (Feb 9, 2017)

CCMS said:


> I have been in business in Australia for over 30 years and your language is definitely not within the norms of Australian business etiquette.I have also worked on construction sites for many years and there is very little that "frazzles" me.


Curious what is offensive in my language. Please elucidate me and the larger audience...


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

TGNY said:


> Curious what is offensive in my language. Please elucidate me and the larger audience...


Find someone else to quarrel with, "mate"....


----------



## 292905 (Feb 9, 2017)

CCMS said:


> Find someone else to quarrel with, "mate"....


I was never quarreling, you took to the offensive. The thread is fairly evident of that "mate".


----------

